# Found Lake Superior Beach After Erosion- Babyfoot I.D. Help



## ironmountain (Oct 11, 2015)

We were at the inlaws in Houghton, Mi. There's an area of the beach that suffered major erosion and my daughter/wife/I were taking a walk and picking rocks and stuff.Apologize if the pics are a bit dark.It's an almost forest green dark green color. The area in the rounded part is lighter green/yellowed like it had been rubbed/worn more. The wide edge is lighter green as well. The round spots are white-ish. (lava or air bubbles?)My daughter calls it the babyfoot. It does have a pretty foot-like shape. It wouldn't be unheard of if it turns out to be a tool or grinding stone or adze or something. There have been quite a few solid copper tools found lying on the ground in that area. Any help would be appreciated! Ugh. The pics really don't do it justice.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 11, 2015)

Even in my town we find similar things. Some stones can have some very odd shapes. I have some I'll take pics of-- turns out that they're natural formations, but they're so perfectly-formed (a cone, for example) that they look man-made.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 11, 2015)

Here in TN , we call that a pestle, a native American tool used with a grinding mortar. Used to grind acorns and grains, local sandstone ones, had natural abrasion for quickly grinding food items. As Spirit Bear said, Sometimes stream flow and the natural action of sand and surf can form one naturally, after hundreds of years!   It is authentic, as the case with many native American items , just what it was used for is impossible to know.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 14, 2015)

Here are naturally-formed rocks I've dug in our great state, but they almost look man-made.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 15, 2015)

Those look like chocolate chips...that's crazy.


----------

